# קרדיטים שניים- החתונה בפראג



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

קרדיטים שניים- החתונה בפראג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מכיוון שזה נושא שעולה פה לא מעט בפורום (ומכיוון שעדיין חופש וקצת משעמם) החלטתי לשתף גם בטקס החתונה השני שלנו בפראג. אז, הבדיקות, ההכנות, הבילויים בפראג וכמובן הטקס- אנסה לכסות כמה שיותר.






 בתמונה אפשר לראות את האטרקצייה השניה הכי מאכזבת באירופה, אבל לזה נגיע עוד מעט...


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

אז מה עושים חוץ מלהתחתן? 
האמת שבצעד מאוד לא אופייני לי, את הטיול הזה ממש לא תכננו (בד"כ יש לו"ז מאוד, מאוד מאורגן), ידענו שהמלון שלנו ממש במרכז העיר ואמרנו שנעשה חופשה רגוע יותר בה נשוטט לנו בעיר.

המלון שלנו ibis old town באמת היה במיקום מעולה, כיכר סצטרומה (השעון), ואצלאב, גשר קארל, הכל במרחק הליכה ולמה שיותר רחוק יש תחנת טראם ומטרו ממש מחוץ למלון. המלון עצמו עבר שיפוץ לאחרונה והוא במצב תחזוקה מצויין, החדרים די קטנים ובנויים קצת מוזר, לנו זה לא הפריע אבל זה לא מלון סופר מפנק (למי שזה חשוב).

אז מה עושים בפראג? ביום שבו נחתנו התחלנו להסתובב באזור המלון, מכיוון שאזור העתיק הוא די קטן הספקנו להיות ברובו כבר ביום הראשון, אחרי זה חזרנו והתעמקנו יותר.
למרות שאני מאלה שמכינות רשימת מוזיאונים לסרוק בכל עיר הפעם הלכנו רק למוזיאון אחד- מוזיאון מוכה (אמן אר-נובו צ'כי), מוזיאון קטן ויפה ליד כיכר השעון, העבודות הן באמת מאוד יפות ואסתטיות, מתאימות גם למי שלא באמת חובב אמנות.
בנוסף לקחנו סיור של free tour, יש כאלו כמעט בכל עיר, אלו סיורים מאורגנים שניתנים בעיקרון בחינם אבל נהגו להשאיר טיפ של כ-5 אירו לאדם. הסיור עובר את כל העיר העתיקה, כיכר ואצלאב, הרובע היהודי עד הנהר והוא מעולה! זה סיור רגלי של לפחות 3 שעות, הולכים גם למקומות ה"חובה" לתיירים וגם לדברים צדדיים יותר, שומעים הרבה על העיר וההיסטוריה של פראג, דברים שרוב הסיכויים שלא היינו נפגשים איתם בשום דרך אחרת. לצערינו הגענו לזה רק ביום השלישי, אבל מומלץ לעשות את זה ביום הראשון. חוץ מזה הקבוצה מציעה סיורים נוספים בעיר ובאזור בתשלום.

ממה התאכזבנו?
פראג עצמה מאוד יפה וציורית, הבניינים מקסימים, הרחובות נקיים, אנשים נחמדים אבל יש כמה דברים שהם ממש לא חובה.
כיכר השעון- ידועה כאטקרציה המרכזית של פראג ולא ממש ברור למה...באמת שעון יפה, מנגנון מורכב אבל לא משהו מרשים במיוחד. מה שכן, ליד זה היו הרבה דוכנים של אוכל, לכבוד פסחא להקה שניגנה מוזיקה ימי- ביניימית, זה היה הרבה יותר מרשים.
המצודה של פראג- קבוצת בניינים משופצת מאוד, נראים כמו בלוקים של מגורים או משרדים (אחרי זה התברר לנו שאלו משרדי ממשלה) ובאמצע כנסייה גותית לא מרשימה במיוחד, לא הבנו על מה המהומה, אולי אם היינו עם מדריך היינו מתלהבים יותר אבל האמת שלא היה לנו כוח לעוד סיור מודרך. 
גשר קארל- גשר נחמד שעליו מוכרים חרא לתיירים (תסלחו לי על הבוטות). 

קניות
המלון שלנו היה ממש ליד קניון פלדיום- קניון ע-נ-ק של 5 קומות ויש בו בערך הכל (חוץ מזארה), אזור קניות נוסף הוא האזור של כיכר ואצלאב (לכיוון כיכר השעון), יש שם את כל הרשתות הגדולות, רשתות פאסט-פוד וגם בתי קזינו (שיש מהם המון בפראג).


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (2/4/13)

אני אוהתב את IBIS 
גם בברלין מבנה החדר מעט מוזר, אבל נקי ומסודר.
ואני אוהבת מאוד מאוד את פראג.  אני שמחה שנהנתם ממנה


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/4/13)

גם אנחנו אוהבים את IBIS 
מה שלא יהיה וגם אם החדר עצמו ממש פשוט, תמיד נקי שם ומסודר


----------



## Tortia (2/4/13)

אין על איביס 
במיוחד האולד טאון... לא תמיד ישצשם חדרים
אבל כל הרשת טובה..


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

מה אוכלים בפראג 
*זהירות!- רוב האוכל שיפורט הינו לא כשר בעליל (לא לפסח ולא בכלל), מי שחשה שזה פוגע בה מוזמנת לסגור את ההודעה*

אם יש משהו שכן בדקנו מראש זה את נושא האוכל. מכיוון שזה סוג של ירח דבש קטן רצינו לאכול טוב ולא במלכודות תיירים עם תמונות על האוכל בכניסה. אז מה אכלנו:
אוכל רחוב- אני לא יודעת אם זה כל השנה או לכבוד פסחא אבל היו מלא דוכנים של אוכל ברחבי העיר, יש נקניקיות, בשר חזיר שנצלה במקום על גחלים וממנו פורסים חתיכות, המון קריוטוש, ממתקים, פירות מצופים שוקולד, גבינות, אגוזים שונים בקראמל, תבשילים מקומיים ועוד. לא הכל היה לנו טעים אבל חוויה נחמדה. בתמונה רואים את הדוכנים, גבינות ולחם פסחא ושיפוד תותים בשוקולד (מעולה!!!)

מסעדות- דרך פורום ביקרת מסעדות הגענו לרשת מסעדות בשם AMBIENTE, כמו שאפשר לראות יש להם הרבה מסעדות ברחבי העיר, בכל מיני סגנונות וכל מיני רמות מחיר.
אנחנו היינו בשלוש: pizza nova, שהייתה ממש ליד המלון, פיצות טובות מאוד, גם הפסטות טריות וטובות, מסעדה מאוד מושקעת מבחינת עיצוב, הייתה בהחלט נחמדה.
brasiliero, מסעדה ברזילאית, ישנו בופה קר של סלטים ופירות ים ובעיקר, המלצרים מסתובבים עם נתחי בשר, פירות ים, דגים ועוד ומגישים ישר לצלחת נתחים קטנים. קצת ממה שאכלנו: רגל חזיר בחמאה ועשבי תיבול, פילה בקר עטופה בפרמז'ן, ראמפ סטייק, חזה עוף עטוף בבייקון, צ'וריסוס, לבבות עוף, כבש, חזה אווז, אננס שלם צלוי על האש ועוד ועוד, חוץ מזה מגיע גם צ'יפס ובננות מטוגנות. המחיר אמנם לא יקר אבל למי שלא מסוגל לאוכל הרבה בשר (כמוני) לא בטוח שזה משתלם ויש גם אפשרות פשוט להזמין מנה מהתפריט.
pasta fresca- אליה הלכנו בערב החתונה כארוחה חגיגית יותר, חובה להזמין מקום מראש בערב. המסעדה מעוצבת מדהים, קווים מאוד נקיים ומודרניים אך עם הרבה עץ בהיר בנותן חמימות. אכלנו מנה ראשונה של פרוסות של נתח חזיר מסויים עם גריסיני פרמז'ן, הוא אכל טליאטלה עם אספרגוס והאם, אני אכלתי ניוקי עם כמהין וחמאת כמהין, לקינוח הזמנו קנלוני אננס טרי ממולא במסקרפונה, וניל וקוקוס ועוגת שוקולד עם כמהין (קצת הרבה כמהין לארוחה אחת) וקציפת פטל, היה גם ליטר בירה וכוס יין והכל יצא פחות מ-250 ₪- מאוד מומלץ!
חוץ מזה גם ביקרנו כמה פעמים בפטיסרי PUOL, יש להם כמה וכמה סניפים בעיר, דברים נחמדים אבל לא מדהימים.


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

ועוד תמונת אוכל 
בכל זאת, זה רוב מה שעסיק אותנו.


----------



## Norma Desmond (1/4/13)

לא את לא רצינית... 
הכל נשמע כל כך טעים והתיאורים שלך של כל מנה ומנה הוציאו אותי מדעתי
ואין לי שום דבר נורמלי לאכול בבית!!! בטח לא ברמה של מה שתיארת הרגע...
אוי.... הולכת להכין לי קפה ולאכול עוגה יבשושית לפסח.... אדמיין לי שמדובר בקנלוני אננס ממולא במסקרפונה או משהו שחיתותי אחר...


----------



## ani4ka4 (1/4/13)

הינו בברזיליירו, היה מעולה! 
אוף בא לי שוב


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

הדרך לחתונה בפראג 
מכיוון שחתונה בפראג כרוחה בהמון בירוקרטיה החלטנו לפנות למישהו שיארגן הכל בשבילנו. הראשונה שפנינו אליה (ויקירת הפורום) היא כמובן קמילה, אך לה כבר לא היו תאריכים פנויים לפסח והאמת שגם המיחר היה לנו קצת יקר.
לכן פנינו לסוכנות נסיעות סאן-ליין שמתמחה החתחונות אזרחיות בחו"ל דרכם גם לקחנו את הטיסות והמלון וככה יציאה חבילה די משתלמת (זה עדיין לא זול בכלל). בעצם בארץ אנחנו רק הוצאנו את המסמכים ממשרד הפנים והם עשו את השאר (כולל החתמת אופוסטיל בירושלים שלנו זאת הייתה עזרה גדולה). בחבילה גם הייתה כלולה הסעה משדה התעופה למלון ובחזרה וגם לחתונה כמובן. ביום השני שלנו בפראג נפגשנו עם החברה המארגנת בפראג במשטרת הזרים, היינו ביחד די הרבה זוגות ולכן היינו שם בערך שעתיים, אחרי זה עוד נסענו למשרד הנישואין של העירייה לחתום על עוד כמה טפסים, סך הכל זה לקח בערך 3 שעות. 

מי שטילפו בנו היו מאוד נחמדים, בחור מבוגר שמדבר גם עברית, ועוד שתי בחורות שמדברות אנגלית ורוסית. הם ענו לכל שאלה ובאמת עזרו כל שביכולתם, שלא יהיו טעויות, זה חתונות בסרט נע, אבל אנחנו לא ציפינו לשום דבר אחר.


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

מזג אוויר 
מישהי שאלה אותי במסר וגם ככה רציתי לכתוב, אל תתנו ללבוש שלי להטעות אתכן, זה בערך 0 מעלות, זרזופים של שלג בחוץ וקור איימים.

מזל שכל מקום שם מחומם כמו שצריך אז בתוך העירייה זה לגמרי הספיק, קפאתי לשנייה וחצי לצורך הצילום.


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

אז מה לובשים לחתונה בפראג? 
אנחנו היינו עם עוד שני זוגות וכל אחד התלבש שונה. זוג אחד הביא את כל המשפחה וכולם לבשו שמלות ערב וחליפות. בזוג השני האישה לבשה משלת קוקטייל בטורקיז והבחור בחולצה בכופרת וצלינו אני הלכתי על שמלה לבנה קצרה ואייל לבש מכנסיים מחויטים וחולצה מכופתרת. הם בהחלט מבקשים לא להגיע בג'ינס וטי-שירט למי שמתכנן על זה.
וקצת פירוט:
שמלה: מנגו עודפים (חיפה)
נעליים: NINE WEST, אותן נעליים שהיו לי בחתונה בארץ.
סיכות שיער: H&M,
פרחים: נקנו בקניון לידינו והיו יקרים להחריד, עלו כמעט כמו השמלה שלבשתי.
איפור ושיער עשיתי בעצמי.
החברה שמארגנת מציעה כמובן את כל השירותים של שיער, איפור, זר, צילום וכו' אבל זה נורא יקר וגם ככה לא תכננו לקחת את זה.


----------



## ani4ka4 (1/4/13)

אלגנטי ויפה


----------



## hillala8 (2/4/13)

תודה (-:


----------



## hillala8 (1/4/13)

החתונה עצמה 
יום אחרי המשטרה היה הטקס עצמו, אספו אותנו מהמלון, יחד עם עוד שני וזוגות והמלווה מטעם החברה ונסענו לעירייה. הטקס עצמו לוקח ערך רבע שעה וכולל הליכה במעבר לצלילי מארש החתונה, הישבעות, החלפת טבעות, חתימה וגם שמפנייה! הטקס היה מאוד נחמד, המלווה מתאם חברת הארגון צילמה אותנו וכמובן גם ישנו מתרגם, היה ממש נחמד.
סך הכל כולל המתנה לשאר זוגות זה לקח בערך שעה וחצי (בהתחלה היה עוד זוג שלא היה קשור אלינו). זה לא כמו טיפול אישי ולהיות זוג יחיד, אבל מכיוון שלא הרגשנו שפראג מחכה לנו גם לא היה לנו איכפת.


----------



## butwhy (1/4/13)

איזה כיף! 
הכל (ובמיוחד אתם!) נראה מאוד יפה ואלגנטי.
אנחנו מתחתנים שם ביוני, אני יושבת פה על ה-F5


----------



## yaeli beli (1/4/13)

גם אני בודקת כל שניה! 
מתחתנת בפראג באמצע מאי, והשרשור הזה עושה לי קצת פרפרים של התרגשות בבטן , אני מודה...


----------



## hillala8 (2/4/13)

נספחים 
הגיעו אלי כמה שאלות במסרים, חשבתי שאולי יש עוד בנות (ובנים) שזה יכול לעזור להן אז אני עונה על זה פה.

*ממתי קבעתם את תאריך הטיסה? *
קבענו את הטיסה בערך שלושה חודשים מראש, היו סוכנויות שעוד לא היו להם תאריכים "כל כך רחוק", לנו היה חשוב לקבוע את זה מראש אז לחצנו עליהם מאוד לתת לנו תאריכים. בעייתיות הייתה בחבילות של טיסה ומלון שלא היו להם לזה מחירים (שזה מוזר מאוד), תאריכים לחתונה זה לא בעיה. באותו זמן קמילה כבר אמרה שאין לה תאריכים פנויים לפסח לחתונה עצמה.

*והאם היה לכם תאריך חתונה ואז קבעתם את הטיסה?*
לנו היה נוח לטוס בפסח, סוכנות הנסיעות היא גם זו שדואגת לקבוע "תור" לחתונה בעירייה.

*ראיתי שעבדתם עם סוכנות נסיעות, הם דיברנו עם הבירוקרטיה בפראג? היה למי לפנות אם היתה בעיה כלשהי? *
הם טיפלו בהכל. אנחנו הזמנו את טפסים באינטרנט ממשרד הפנים, העברנו להם ומשם הם דאגו לזה משם. כל עוד היינו בארץ על כל דבר פנינו לאשת הקשר במשרד הנסיעות, בפראג היה לנו טלפון לאיש הקשר מקומי (אתה מתקשר ומנתק והם חוזרים אליך אז זה גם ללא תשלום כמעט). מראש אמרו לנו באיזה שעה להיות בכל מקום ואיפה לחכות, הם היו מאוד נחמדים, דאגו ועזרו בכל דבר. העניין היחיד שהיה לנו- הנהג של ההסעה משדה התעופה למלון קצת איחר, זו לא החברה של החתונה אלא סתם חברת הסעות ולא היה לנו את הטלפון שלהם אז לרגע לא ידענו מה לעשות. הנהג הופיע אחרי שתי דקות וזה נפתר (אז גם לקחנו את הטלפון שלהם).

*מבחינת הבירוקרטיה.. מה בכלל צריך?* 
צריך להוציא בארץ טפסים במשרד הפנים (זה משתנה לפי אפיה נולדת, אם את רווקה/גרושה וכו'), צריך להחתים אופוסטיל במשרד החוץ בירושלים (הרבה מסוכנויות שמארגנות חתונות לא עושות את זה בשבילכם, לנו זה היה חשוב למצוא סוכנות שכן), ואז עוד כל מיני תרגומים והאמת שאני לא ממש זוכרת כי הם עשו את הכל. בפראג עצמה צריך ללכת למשטרת הזרים עם המסמכים המקוריים, שם בודקים שאתם בצ'כיה באופן חוקי ואנחנו גם נסענו לעירייה לחתום על עוד כמה טפסים (לא שמעתי על זה קודם אז לא יודעת אם זה ככה תמיד). יום אחרי זה הייתה החתונה עצמה, אחרי זה הטפסים נשארים שם וחברה דואגת להחתמת אופוסטיל וכל התרגומים הנחוצים.

*ומבחינת החתונה עצמה... טסתם לבד או עם משפחה\חברים?* 
אנחנו טסנו לבד, מבחינתינו את החתונה האמיתית עשינו כבר בארץ וזה משהו בירוקרטי לחלוטין. אבל אין לזה חוקים, יחד איתנו התחתן זוג שהביא איתו את כל המשפחה הקרובה ובמשטרה פגשנו זוג שהביא איתו שני זוגות חברים. הרוב הגיעו לבד.

*צריך עדים או משהו כזה? או שרק שני בני הזוג שחותמים זה מספיק...?*
יכולים להיות עדים (אז הם חייבים לבוא לטקס עם דרכונים וגם לחתום על משהו) אבל לא חייבים, אנחנו העדנו על עצמינו שאנו לא רואים שום סיבה בגללה לא נוכל להינשא.

*וכמובן.. שאלת מיליון הדולר.. כמה חבילה כזאת עולה?* 
עדיין לא התחלתי בגישושים תכלס, אבל אמרת שזה לא זול.. אם זה לא סוד.. אשמח לדעת כמה זה יצא וכמה קמילה רצתה...
אז ככה, אנחנו לקחנו חבילה עם מלון וטיסות ולמחירים של אלו יש המון משתנים (ולזכור שטסנו בפסח). לנו זה עלה 1000$ לאדם שכללו גם את כל נושא החתונה והסעות. כשבדקנו עלויות של ארגון חתונה לחוד והזמנת טיסה ומלון לחוד ראינו שזה עולה יותר. הטיסות והמלון היו סביבות ה- 800$ לאדם אבל ארגון החתונה היה 600-650 אירו (סביבות ה-780 דולר אז). נכון שזה לא הבדל ענק, סביבות 300 דולר אבל זה בהחלט כסף ונראה לנו כמקום טוב לחסוך בו. לפי מה שהבנתי קמילה נותנת סוג שירות אחר, היא מטפלת רק בכם באותו היום ואין עוד זוגות, לנו זה לא שינה בכלל, עוד זוג זה אומר עוד חצי שעה- שעה וזה דווקא היה נחמד לפגוש אנשים.


----------



## אלהדניס (2/4/13)

אצל קמילה 
זה 590 יורו  . צודקת שצריך להשוות מחירים. היה מלון שרצינו אז פשוט בדקנו כמה יעלה עם קמילה או דרך סוכנות


----------



## butwhy (2/4/13)

תודה והערה בקשר לטפסים 
קודם כל, הקרדיטים מקסימים, ותודה על התשובות שהעלית! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקשר להחתמת אפוסטיל שמישהו שאל, אני יודעת שעכשיו אפשר לעשות הכל דרך האינטרנט והדואר (משלמים את האגרה באינטרנט ושולחים את הטפסים+הקבלה+מעטפה מבוילת עם הכתובת למשלוח חזרה למשרד החוץ, הנה הקישור: http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfaheb/sherut/mismachim tziburim/#list).
מקווה שזה עוזר.


----------



## ronitvas (2/4/13)

תודה רבה על הקרדיטים!!! 
העלתי לכלים ומידע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חתונה אזרחית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/4/13)

איזה יופי - עוד קרדיטים פראג! 
מזל טוב, קרדיטים מקסימים. 
מי יתן ותזכו להמון שנים של אושר ביחד. 

המון בנות מחפשות חומר על חתונה בפראג וזה מאד עוזר שבנות מפרסמות מידע והמלצות- אז כמובן, תודה על המידע והקרדיטים המושקעים.


----------

